# Great Light, many uses.



## bobthebuilder647

Looks very handy.
I think it will go on my christmas list.


----------



## sikrap

That's nice!! I can see several uses for that. Be real nice to keep one in the car, too.


----------



## a1Jim

thanks for the review


----------



## cosmicturner

I have one stuck on my bandsaw as well and I agree it does work very nice, I am only using the battery power hate cords…I got mine last month on sale at Woodcraft for $20


----------



## woodplay

Is this the same light that just got recalled?


----------

